# My Harry Potter Theory



## bionic

So I have a theory that each NT will reside on a certain Hogwarts House:

INTJ - Ravenclaw or Gryffindor
INTP - Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff
ENTJ - Gryffindor
ENTP - Slytherin

I'd appreciate if any of you NTs would participate.

Here is the link: Find Your Hogwarts House - Harry Potter Sorting Hat Personality Test


----------



## Grey

I received Gryffindor, which I do not agree with; I believe the result came from the fact that I answered highly to being stubborn and/or assertive, which is apparently aspects of the 'house'.


----------



## Strappado

I got Gryffindor, with Ravenclaw as a close second. I'll admit, I was hoping for something a bit more interesting than Gryffindor*.*


----------



## bionic

Grey said:


> I received Gryffindor, which I do not agree with; I believe the result came from the fact that I answered highly to being stubborn and/or assertive, which is apparently aspects of the 'house'.


I got high on both, but Ravenclaw was higher compared to Gryff. I question Gryf for INTJs because I don't think we're always the most honorable/brave. We're usually just considerate of those we love.


----------



## bionic

Strappado said:


> I got Gryffindor, with Ravenclaw as a close second. I'll admit, I was hoping for something a bit more interesting than Gryffindor*.*


Me too, I want to see someone prove my theories wrong lol. I tested two ENTJs and they both got higher G than Rs.


----------



## sinistralpal

bionic said:


> So I have a theory that each NT will reside on a certain Hogwarts House:
> 
> INTJ - Ravenclaw or Gryffindor
> INTP - Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff
> ENTJ - Gryffindor
> ENTP - Slytherin
> 
> I'd appreciate if any of you NTs would participate.
> 
> Here is the link: Find Your Hogwarts House - Harry Potter Sorting Hat Personality Test


Ravenclaw = Gryffindor > Slytherin >> Hufflepuff 

I would NOT get along well in Hufflepuff. I think I could do well in Slytherin. I don't think I got placed in that because I have been known to be a "friendly" and "bubbly" ENTP...however, I think other Slytherin's would like me. ;-)


----------



## Zic

I got Rawenclaw. Looks very interesting, although I think Thinkers aren't to be found among Hufflepuff - looks very introverted, "feelish" to me. I'd put Extroverted thinkers to Slytherin, and Extroverted feelers to Gryffindor.


----------



## Kevinaswell

I look a lot like harry potter.


----------



## Lapsistiai

*84% Gryffindor *
72% Slytherin 
66% Ravenclaw
42% Hufflepuff

I only got Gryffindor because I'm reckless, impulsive, oddly maternal (protective), and aggressive. Don't know why I scored so high for Slytherin, I couldn't care less about power. I agree with Hufflepuffs being feelers.


----------



## Ventricity

this should be:

Gryffindor: ENFJ, INFJ, ISTJ
Ravenclaw: INTP, ENTP
Slytherin: INTJ, ENTJ
Hufflepuff: ISFP, ESFJ, ESFP


----------



## vince9950

I got pretty even scores for each.
Gryff: 50
Raven: 66
Huff: 52
Slyth: 65

I simply cannot imagine being in gryffindor. Not only am I the least brave person you'll ever meet ('safety first' is my motto), but I could never relate to how Harry would just dive into things without even thinking! Now when it comes to slytherin.... I really have no interest in power, but I am ambitious. I set high intellectual standards for myself, which I guess lends itself to ravenclaw. And I thought hufflepuff was about being hard-working.... Well anyways, I think ravenclaw or slytherin fits me best.


----------



## bionic

Kevinaswell said:


> I look a lot like harry potter.


proof or it didnt happen!


----------



## bionic

Ventricity said:


> this should be:
> 
> Gryffindor: ENFJ, INFJ, ISTJ
> Ravenclaw: INTP, ENTP
> Slytherin: INTJ, ENTJ
> Hufflepuff: ISFP, ESFJ, ESFP


Too complicated to do all 16. I wanted to range it to only NTs. We all range differently based on our mental development.


----------



## propensity

Why are my results so balanced?

Gryff: 52
Raven: 72
Huff: 50
Slytherin: 66

And why does Slytherin come in 2nd place? :dry:


----------



## RomanticRealist

I got Ravenclaw and Slytherin as a close second.


----------



## bionic

propensity said:


> Why are my results so balanced?
> 
> Gryff: 52
> Raven: 72
> Huff: 50
> Slytherin: 66
> 
> And why does Slytherin come in 2nd place? :dry:


I have no idea but I do imagine that alot of NTs are going to have a balanced Raven or Sly because both have persistance, intelligence, objection, and tact in common. I think more developed NTs will have Gryff


----------



## echidna1000

This theory is very questionable. I'm an INTJ that the Sorting Hat wanted to place in Slytherin, but I wanted Gryffindor and so was placed there.


----------



## awfulwafflewalker

I'm an INTP and I'm a Slytherin borderline Ravenclaw. My mom is an ENTP and is a Gryffindor/Hufflepuff. There's a lot of INTJ/INTP Slytherins that I know of very rarely do I find Extroverts though. At least from what we did in a sorting community on a different site, but that had all 16 types.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I am very much a Ravenclaw. Here are my scores in declining order:

Ravenclaw (72), Slytherin (57), Hufflepuff (52), Gryfindor (49).


----------



## HannibalLecter

Shouldn't this be in 'Guess the type' or something like that?


----------



## Liontiger

I'm too lazy to take the test at the mo, but based on the ideals of each house, I would rank myself as:

Slytherin (because of ambition)
Gryffindor (because of the "we can do it" spirit)
Ravenclaw (because of intellect)
Hufflepuff (because being dependable is boring)

EDIT: Took the test and got

Ravenclaw - 89
Gryffindor - 72
Hufflepuff - 57
Slytherin - 54

Meh. I think people's fixation on Slytherin as power-hungry meanies skews the results. I see them more as embodying ambition, craftiness, charm, and moral ambiguity. Also, the whole "Hufflepuff = friendly person" is too basic.


----------



## MilkyWay132

Ravenclaw: 66.
Slytherin: 66.
Hufflepuff: 58.
Gryffindor: 40.

Since Ravenclaw and Slytherin are equal, I get to choose which House I want to be in. I choose Ravenclaw. (Although Slytherin is a good House, too).


----------



## Schadenfreude

I'm a Ravenclaw 100 (LOL), Gryffindor 89, Slytherin 79, Hufflepuff 36.
I don't want to be a Gryffindor. I'd rather go with Ravenclaw and Slytherin.

The evil deeds that some of the Students from Slytherin do are kind of interesting. I wanna do something dark and evil too.


----------



## ProlyphiQ

...I'm not really sure about 'type' but I can't wait for it to be all over so Hollywood can start planning on remaking them in about 30 years...:dry::crazy:


----------



## RainyDay

Gryffindor - 11
Ravenclaw - 11
Hufflepuff - 9
Slytherin - 8

I am upset at scoring so low, i never score low:crying:
On the plus side, go Gryffindor!


----------



## Liontiger

RainyDay said:


> Gryffindor - 11
> Ravenclaw - 11
> Hufflepuff - 9
> Slytherin - 8
> 
> I am upset at scoring so low, i never score low:crying:


Don't take this the wrong way...but how'd you pull that off?:laughing:


----------



## RomanticRealist

*House Crest *​ *Score (0-100)*​ *House Description *​







72​ * Gryffindor*
Said Gryffindor, "We'll teach all those with brave deeds to their name."
Students of Gryffindor are typically brave, daring, and chivalrous. Famous members include Harry, Ron, Hermione, Albus Dumbledore (head of Hogwarts), and Minerva McGonagall (head of Gryffindor).
If you want to add this feedback to your homepage, click here.







75​ * Ravenclaw*
_Said Ravenclaw, "We'll teach those whose intelligence is surest." _
Ravenclaw students tend to be clever, witty, intelligent, and knowledgeable. Notable residents include Cho Chang and Padma Patil (objects of Harry and Ron's affections), and Luna Lovegood (daughter of _The Quibbler_ magazine's editor).
If you want to add this feedback to your homepage, click here.







57​ * Hufflepuff*
_Said Hufflepuff, "I'll teach the lot, and treat them just the same." _
Hufflepuff students are friendly, fair-minded, modest, and hard-working. A well-known member was Cedric Diggory, who represented Hogwarts in the most recent Triwizard Tournament.
If you want to add this feedback to your homepage, click here.







72​ * Slytherin*
_Said Slytherin, "We'll teach just those whose ancestry is purest."_
Slytherin students are typically cunning and hungry for power. Important members include Draco Malfoy (Harry's nemesis), Professor Severus Snape (head of Slytherin), and Lord Voldemort.
If you want to add this feedback to your homepage, click here.


----------



## RainyDay

Lightning said:


> Don't take this the wrong way...but how'd you pull that off?:laughing:


I have just took that the wrong way... *sobs* 

Haven't a notion, musta done it wrong... I DEMAND A RECOUNT!


----------



## Vanargand

91% Ravenclaw
74% Slytherin
59% Gryffindor
56% Hufflepuff


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Gryffindor: 90
Ravenclaw: 88
Hufflepuff: 72
Slytherin: 69

ENTJ


----------



## KatHorcrux

I'm a total Gryffindor, but I think the others are pretty balanced. In fact, my avatar is going to be a Gryffindor shield once I get around to that. I think while doing this, we have to remember there are exceptions, along with those who may have two house traits equally. To those familiar with Harry Potter, look at Hermione. At first she seems like she should be in Ravenclaw, but we eventually see she also has the Gryffindor traits.


----------



## danicx

I hate being stereotyped!


*87* Slytherin
*81* Gryffindor
*73* Ravenclaw
*26* Hufflepuff


----------



## Tesseract

G - 84
R - 92
H - 81
S - 48

As I recall, the Sorting Hat also goes by what the student would like. I'm cool with Ravenclaw, though. Seems a lot of the NTs get Ravenclaw.


----------



## Liontiger

KatHorcrux said:


> I'm a total Gryffindor, but I think the others are pretty balanced. In fact, my avatar is going to be a Gryffindor shield once I get around to that. I think while doing this, we have to remember there are exceptions, along with those who may have two house traits equally. To those familiar with Harry Potter, look at Hermione. At first she seems like she should be in Ravenclaw, but we eventually see she also has the Gryffindor traits.


Intelligence is not what makes a Ravenclaw. It's intellectualism and abstract thought. Hermione focuses more on acquiring existing knowledge than creating any of her own. She is very by the book and is skeptical of things that are outside of the box.


----------



## lylyness

Gry 70
Rav 86
Huf 52
Sly 73

... I usually feel more Slytherin or Gryffindor -esque, though.


----------



## Van

I got Ravenclaw. As for Hufflepuff, I hear it's a house for hard workers, so I don't think an INTP could get in there even if they wanted to.


----------



## Archangel

Gryffindor - 72 
Ravenclaw - 92
Hufflepuff - 60
Slytherin - 71

Seems right to me. Description is surprisingly short as compared to the number of questions.


----------



## Scholarkit

I am a Slytherin with Ravenclaw as a close second.


----------



## Apocalypse kid

love harry potter and i definitively belong to the Ravenclaws.
Ps. i am an intj with bad grammar.


----------



## electricky

The test is too long... but I would bet on more of a trend for xNTJ=Slytherin and xNTP=Ravenclaw, and if each house must have one NT- ENTP would be the more Hufflepuff one and ENTJ would be the more Gryffindor one.

And no matter what the sorting hat says, I'm Ravenclaw all the way


----------



## MissJordan

Ravenclaw.

I'd say ENFPs would get Hufflepuff and ISTJs would get Gryffindor.


----------



## Colombina

G - 92
R - 98
H - 83
S - 54

I'm pretty indiscriminately "chivalrous" (I feel guilty otherwise!), which, I think, has helped a lot of people, but also been taken advantage of a few times. (Not _quite_ as giving as I once was, but overall still think it's worth it to reach out to people, though. :happy


----------



## bionic

I thought this thread would be dead after awhile.


----------



## affezwilling

I think that test was poorly worded. I have always gotten Slytherin as my top house, but this one put it as my lowest. I can see how it would put me as Gryffindor since I don't ever back down or give up and I never really get scared, but I'm not above using "creative methods" to win fights and accomplish goals and I often do. I do agree that a lot of ENTPs would fit in Slytherin, with Ravenclaw being a close second. My test scores were:

Gryffindor 90%
Ravenclaw 75%
Hufflepuff 66%
Slytherin 66%

I think my test scores should have been closer to this though - Slytherin 90%, Gryffindor 75%, Ravenclaw 66%, Hufflepuff 40%. If you wanted to match one house to one type I think it would look something like this - Of the 4 NTs I think it goes Gryffindor for the ENTJs, Ravenclaw for the INTJs, Hufflepuff for the INTPs, and Slytherin for the ENTPs. If you look at the 4 temperaments though you would get Gryffindor for the SJs, Ravenclaw for the NTs, Hufflepuff for the NFs, and Slytherin for the SPs. Of course there would be a lot of overlap in there though.


----------



## Letol

I practically had a three-way tie with:

Gryffindor: 76
Ravenclaw: 75
Hufflepuff: 76
Slytherin: 55


----------



## mickyj300x

G - 54
R - 78
H - 56
S - 70

Y'know, I'm actually happy that Gryffindor is my lowest. Gryffindor always annoyed me when I read the books, because it was all "Gryffindor is the bestest thing evar!"

I also like the fact Slytherin is second. I find it funny.


----------



## The Exception

*House Crest *
*Score (0-100)*​*House Description *​







 65​*Gryffindor*
Said Gryffindor, "We'll teach all those with brave deeds to their name."
Students of Gryffindor are typically brave, daring, and chivalrous. Famous members include Harry, Ron, Hermione, Albus Dumbledore (head of Hogwarts), and Minerva McGonagall (head of Gryffindor).
If you want to add this feedback to your homepage, click here.







78​*Ravenclaw*
_Said Ravenclaw, "We'll teach those whose intelligence is surest." _
Ravenclaw students tend to be clever, witty, intelligent, and knowledgeable. Notable residents include Cho Chang and Padma Patil (objects of Harry and Ron's affections), and Luna Lovegood (daughter of _The Quibbler_ magazine's editor).
If you want to add this feedback to your homepage, click here.








 73​*Hufflepuff*
_Said Hufflepuff, "I'll teach the lot, and treat them just the same." _
Hufflepuff students are friendly, fair-minded, modest, and hard-working. A well-known member was Cedric Diggory, who represented Hogwarts in the most recent Triwizard Tournament.
If you want to add this feedback to your homepage, click here.







52​*Slytherin*
_Said Slytherin, "We'll teach just those whose ancestry is purest."_
Slytherin students are typically cunning and hungry for power. Important members include Draco Malfoy (Harry's nemesis), Professor Severus Snape (head of Slytherin), and Lord Voldemort.
If you want to add this feedback to your homepage, click here.


----------



## Innovatrix

I don't have the patience to take that test now, but I know I couldn't be a Ravenclaw. I'm smart, but I'm so much more of a doer than a learner. I need to be in the action. I'm crafty and cunning like a Slytherin, but I know I'm inherently good-natured and would end up in Gryffindor. I care for people more than I'd like to admit, which could make me 'chivalrous.'


----------



## day_dreamer

Gryffindor- 80
Ravenclaw-72
Slytherin-72
Hufflepuff-52

All results are divisible by multiples of 2 (upto 8) .


----------



## minavanhelsing

I got Ravenclaw, then Gryffindor and Slytherin, then Hufflepuff. I think I'd probably be sorted into Ravenclaw, because I'm an academically successful nerd who's, well, emotionally reserved and INTP-ish. I'm pretty sure I'd get along well with Gryffindors, though, and have more fun with them. I'd absolutely love to be a Slytherin, but I hate conflict too much and don't get enough done. And politeness is more or less the only thing I have in common with Hufflepuffs. I'd die in there.


----------



## echidna1000

HarryJPotter said:


> This theory is very questionable. I'm an INTJ that the Sorting Hat wanted to place in Slytherin, but I wanted Gryffindor and so was placed there.


For some reason however, a potion I drank had a strange side effect and I can feel myself becoming something else... I've been growing younger, smaller and now resemble an ENTP. Not only this, but I have a strong desire to embrace the ranks of Slytherin :S


----------



## Thu

Ravenclaw 80, Gryffindor 74, Hufflebuff 64, Slytherin 58.
Funny, I was actually thinking the other day that I'd like to be in Ravenclaw were I in the Harry Potter realm.


----------



## TheOwl

I got Slytherin.
Ravenclaw and Gryffindor tied, and Hufflepuff was lowest.


----------



## thunder999

While I did get 94 for both Ravenclaw amd Gryffindor, which goes well with the theory, I got 84 in Slytherin, which does not.


----------



## mooseseatto

Gryffindor: 95
Ravenclaw: 92
Hufflepuff: 45
Slytherin: 67
It appears my results go along with the theory.


----------



## SPtheGhost

Slytherin...and i didnt take the test


----------



## Valiums

Ravenclaw 77
Slytherin 62
Hufflepuff 56
Gryffyndor 35

I sort-of go with the theory; I'm just a little to power-hungry to be the typical INTP.


----------



## Elyasis

Slytherin with some Ravenclaw traits.

Slytherclaw, I guess.

Can that be a thing?

*googles*

Yep, it's a thing.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

bionic said:


> INTJ - Ravenclaw or Gryffindor


Nope. Slytherin for me.


----------



## Dart07

I got Ravenclaw and a point off that from gryffindor. Took the pottermore test and got gryffindor


----------



## rnyth

Ravenclaw: 89
Gryffindor: 78
Slytherin: 76
Hufflepuff: 31

I thought I'd be Slytherin or Ravenclaw.
Gryffindor and Hufflepuff both seem to altruistic for an INTP.

Interesting thread.


----------



## nicolestrange

I did tons of sorting tests and I mostly got sorted into Slytherin and one time into Ravenclaw. My theory:

Gryffindor: xNxP (brave, loyal, but not very concerned with rules)
Ravenclaw: xNTx (intelligent, quirky, unique)
Slytherin: xxTJ (cunning, ambitious, traditional)
Hufflepuff: xSFx (loyal, hard-working, friendly)

after I wrote it, I realized that it comes close to the four Keirsey temperaments. In my opinion it shouldn't be important if someone is introverted or extroverted to be sorted in one specific house. But yeah, that's how I see the connection to the MBTI.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

True blue Ravenclaw bitchezzz

I'm also a ravenclaw on pottermore, although I forgot my login. Damn thing won't let me choose my own name.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut

I scored highest with Ravenclaw and Slitherin (75 and 72). Griffyndoor is 65 and Hufflepuff 50.


----------



## AnCapKevin

I got 73 Hufflepuff and 71 Gryffindor, so tied for first basically.

Pretty odd. Maybe I over-scored my kindness on the test.

I'm cheerful and go with the flow generally, but I'm not hardworking really (Hufflepuff) and I'm not all that daring (Gryffindor).

I'd taken tests before that said Slytherin/Ravenclaw in that order, so who knows haha. I think I'd be Ravenclaw honestly.

I got ravenclaw 62, slytherin 56. Very odd.


----------



## MezzoBassist

I'm a Gryffindor, that was decided for me by friends even before I had a clue what house was what or who Dumbledore was.
...and I'm actually wearing Gryffindor pajama shorts right now...

In this test I received Ravenclaw with Hufflepuff in second, Gryffindor in third, and Slytherin last.

I'm not surprised about Ravenclaw, yet I am about Hufflepuff. 
Then again, I'm a Gryffinclaw therefore sense tends to lower the brashness of my Gryffindor core and the Hufflepuff could come from the quiz easily mistaking Gryffindor gallantry with Hufflepuff fairness and. Granted, they can be the same thing if you're not too prideful as some Gryffs are... 
If logic has balanced fairness in your mind then it's hard to not choose many of what I assume are Hufflepuff options.

Pottermore has me as a hatstall... I'm lame and did the Pottermore tests several times, each time Gryffindor or Ravenclaw. I am a bit amazed that they have the hatstall option...


----------



## Shazzette

INTJ. I received Ravenclaw. Wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## EllieBear

bionic said:


> So I have a theory that each NT will reside on a certain Hogwarts House:
> 
> INTJ - Ravenclaw or Gryffindor
> INTP - Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff
> ENTJ - Gryffindor
> ENTP - Slytherin
> 
> I'd appreciate if any of you NTs would participate.
> 
> Here is the link: Find Your Hogwarts House - Harry Potter Sorting Hat Personality Test


1st: Slytherin
2nd: Ravenclaw
3rd: Gryffindor
4th Hufflepuff


----------



## badgers

100% Slytherin. I took that particular quiz a few years ago and I don't remember the exact percentages. But I remember that Slytherin was the highest with Ravenclaw not much lower than that.

I'm a big Harry Potter fan so I don't exactly need an online quiz to sort me, although that quiz is nice and I recommend it.


----------



## AnaisDunsby19

why dont you guys instead do the sorting test on pottermore ,jkrowling created it herself,since that is the offical harry potter site.its really informative.and the questions really suprise you.not once was i asked something on the lines of do you believe in pureblood supremacy or afe you considered smart.


----------



## sjack

Slytherin: 73
Hufflepuff: 39
Ravenclaw: 52
Gryffindor: 62

I'm surprised. I thought I'd get Ravenclaw as my number one. And in regards as to which types fit best to each house, here are my opinions:

Slytherin: XNTJ
Gryffindor: ENTP, ENTJ
Ravenclaw: INTJ, INTP
HUfflepuff: INTP, ENTP


----------



## Madeleine44

I'm a Slytherin, I think the description fits me the best


----------



## merlin89

Harry Potter is for children


----------



## alicecharlotte

I'm an ENTJ, and I've always been torn between slytherin and gryffindor-although they are 2 sides of the same coin. I would say I'm slytherin though-cunning, straight-forward, and annoyingly ambitious!


----------



## Damalur_Sol

*Gryffindor -78
**Hufflepuff -74
**Ravenclaw -72
**Slytherin -67*


----------



## Cathartes

Ravenclaw 88
Gryffindor 74
Hufflepuff 69
Slytherin 55


----------



## Cescafran

Im a Ravenclaw, with a Slytherin close second...my INTP friend and INTJ friend both extreme Slytherins...


----------



## Brodir

merlin89 said:


> Harry Potter is for children


Wrong, it's for whoever enjoys it.


----------



## Brodir

Ravenclaw is my highest, i've done a few different tests before (not this one though) and i always get Ravenclaw.

*Ravenclaw *80 ​_Said Ravenclaw, "We'll teach those whose intelligence is surest."_
​*Gryffindor *78 ​_Said Gryffindor, "We'll teach all those with brave deeds to their name."_
​*Slytherin *71 ​_Said Slytherin, "We'll teach just those whose ancestry is purest."_
​*Hufflepuff *51 ​_Said Hufflepuff, "I'll teach the lot, and treat them just the same."
_
Sounds about right i guess. 


​


----------



## Word Dispenser

Pretty close on all counts.

Gryffindor: 59

*Ravenclaw: 62*

Hufflepuff: 52

Slytherin: 57

And the winner is Ravenclaw!


----------



## Gingersassin

lol I got sorted into slytherin with gryffindor in a close second. 
I'm like the least gryffindor person ever.


----------



## Serpent

Slytherin - 75
Ravenclaw - 72
Gryffindor - 45 
Hufflepuff - 45

I'm probably a Ravenclaw, though. Unlike the quintessential Slytherin, I have only a modicum of ambition and I definitely do not crave power (Power = Obligations, eww). Incidentally, I have three accounts on Pottermore - two Ravenclaws and one Slytherin.


----------



## Hitway

Got Ravenclaw as first, Gryffindor and Slytherin as second (same score)


----------



## Helweh18

Number 1 ... Ravenclaw 92
Followed by Gryffindor 80


----------



## theredpanda

Took the pottermore test twice- slytherin both times.


----------



## theredpanda

bionic said:


> So I have a theory that each NT will reside on a certain Hogwarts House:
> 
> INTJ - Ravenclaw or Gryffindor
> INTP - Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff
> ENTJ - Gryffindor
> ENTP - Slytherin
> 
> I'd appreciate if any of you NTs would participate.
> 
> Here is the link: Find Your Hogwarts House - Harry Potter Sorting Hat Personality Test


What is your reasoning behind this theory? How can an intj be a gryffindor, a d how can an intp be hufflepuff? I'm curious as to why you chose these.


----------



## hogwarttyctyer

Ravenclaw all the way


----------



## starscream430

I have usually always gotten a Ravenclaw and I do respect that because I love to learn...even if that learning might not grant me any sort of success in the future (i.e. philosophy, psychology, and history are a few of my passions). However, I also get Slytherin as a very close second (I took one test and the two Houses were one percent away from each other) and I am aware of that aspect too since I am very driven to succeed (That's usually an INTJ trait anyways...I am just not willing to utilize manipulation techniques to get my way).


----------



## Arkantos

Slytherin. I do value knowledge, and have often been sorted into Ravenclaw, but my ambition is too great to be sated by knowledge alone.


----------



## eleventhheart

Every single Death Eater, and even Dolores Umbridge the most hated woman on the planet, was a Slytherin. Slytherin is almost entirely made up of either totally evil, or entirely creepy people. Is Hogwarts allowed to bring in a rule where anyone sorted into Slytherin is quietly taken out back and humanely put down? It'd solve so many problems.

Also, I feel sorry for Hufflepuff, cause they seem to pretty much just get the leftovers.
_
Anyway,_ I got Ravenclaw.


----------



## BethMit

eleventhheart said:


> Every single Death Eater, and even Dolores Umbridge the most hated woman on the planet, was a Slytherin. Slytherin is almost entirely made up of either totally evil, or entirely creepy people. Is Hogwarts allowed to bring in a rule where anyone sorted into Slytherin is quietly taken out back and humanely put down? It'd solve so many problems.


While I've enjoyed the storytelling, I do find this to be a major failing in Rowling's world - that Slytherin is the dumping ground for the bad guys. Someone can bravely go forth and commit atrocities in the name of their cause (the Crusaders), and there are those who seek power and influence for the good that they can accomplish with it (Angelina Jolie). Intellectualism and roll-up-your-sleeves determination can both be used for constructive and destructive purposes as well. It's just silly to think that all "eeeeeevilllll" people will get clustered together because they crave "pooowerrrrr".

But I landed in Ravenclaw, as I invariably do, so philosophy comes naturally to me.


----------



## Ryo

Slytherin 77
Ravenclaw 70
Gryffindor 54
Hufflepuff 24

I probably got slytherin since I don't really care about most people, however I'd go for Ravenclaw since they seem to be all about learning and acquiring new information.


----------



## starscream430

eleventhheart said:


> Every single Death Eater, and even Dolores Umbridge the most hated woman on the planet, was a Slytherin. Slytherin is almost entirely made up of either totally evil, or entirely creepy people. Is Hogwarts allowed to bring in a rule where anyone sorted into Slytherin is quietly taken out back and humanely put down? It'd solve so many problems.
> 
> Also, I feel sorry for Hufflepuff, cause they seem to pretty much just get the leftovers.
> _
> Anyway,_ I got Ravenclaw.


How about Professor Slughorn? He's a Slytherin and he's not evil per say. He is just loves his creature comforts and enjoys playing favorites amongst the student body :wink:


----------



## eleventhheart

starscream430 said:


> How about Professor Slughorn? He's a Slytherin and he's not evil per say. He is just loves his creature comforts and enjoys playing favorites amongst the student body :wink:


He falls under the creepy ones, rather than evil Slytherins, haha.


----------



## starscream430

eleventhheart said:


> He falls under the creepy ones, rather than evil Slytherins, haha.


I guess that's true roud:. I just felt the need to comment because one of my friends in a Slytherin. While I always enjoy learning for the sake of learning, even learning stuff just because I'm interested in the topic, she always loves and strives to win all the time (even at the expense of time and resources :dry. She's not evil or creepy - she is just plain ambitious :happy:


----------



## Arkantos

eleventhheart said:


> He falls under the creepy ones, rather than evil Slytherins, haha.


The death eaters do come from more than one house. Peter Pettigrew was a Gryffindor. The defining trait of Slytherin, as Rowling explains in the Pottermore introduction to the house, isn't evil, it's ambition and capacity for greatness.


----------



## Auxuris

So mine went:

Ravenclaw 80%
Gryffindor 75%
Slytherin 68%
Hufflepuff 65%

Honestly I think ENTPs can fit equally into Gryffindor, Slytherin or Ravenclaw.
They like the attention, they're quick minded, and they are convincing.

Their intentions however, will decide if they're more Ravenclaw, or Slytherin.

Intentions as in, whether they prefer to acquire knowledge for the purest absolute want of knowing things or if they simply price it importantly above most other traits.

Not so much Hufflepuff because they don't exhibit the most loyal traits. ENTPs follow their interest trail hence they're likely to bore of companions easily, unlike the unwaveringly loyal Puffies :3

Also as a fellow ENTP I can say that we are definitely _not_ the most hard-working until we absolutely need to or till the last minute.


----------



## starscream430

Actually, I have a curious question since this thread is in the Harry Potter lore. What is the main difference between Slytherin and Ravenclaw? I am wondering since Professor Quirinus Quirrell - a Ravenclaw - desired power, which is why he sought out He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named.


----------



## Auxuris

@_starscream430_

Ravenclaw sided with intelligence while Slytherin preferred purity (of blood).

However, Ravenclaw students (student body as a whole) preferred understanding and learning -for the pure love of it and no interior motive-, while Slytherin students emphasised on street smartness and ambition -things that can get them somewhere-.

Many may qualify for both (like James or Sirius), but rather their mindset and what they personally prized (not what the founders did), as opposed to what they are, sorted them to their respective houses.

*Therefore, the main difference is that Ravenclaw values that intelligence for interest compared to Slytherin that values the intelligence for profit.*

Also peoples' thoughts and personality change as they grow -when they can actually do something about their life-, hence Quirrell likely sided with power as he used to be similar to what we call a 'nerd' when he was at Hogwarts, but probably always wanted to be more significant deep inside - as all less confident people do.

Either way or not, Riddle had always been a pretty persuasive guy.


----------



## bionic

theredpanda said:


> What is your reasoning behind this theory? How can an intj be a gryffindor, a d how can an intp be hufflepuff? I'm curious as to why you chose these.


This thread is 4 years old. I did it for fun and don't believe in any correlation between the groups. @DearSigmund Can you close this thread?


----------

